# Good setup for groomers, powder and jumps.



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are my suggestions 
*board*: Burton Custom X 
*bindings*: Burton Malavita EST
*boots*: i can't suggest anything because it all depends on what fit you like the best


----------



## Spyrothedragon9 (Oct 15, 2012)

You don't think the Malavita is to soft?
I'm seriously considering the Burton Ion Boot.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

Spyrothedragon9 said:


> You don't think the Malavita is to soft?
> I'm seriously considering the Burton Ion Boot.


I ride 2012 Malavitas all over the mountain (except the park) and I have never had a problem or thought they were to soft for any type of terrai I have ridden. Someone else will probably chime in and give you a better answer but I ride them all mountain.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

StrattonRider said:


> Here are my suggestions
> *board*: Burton Custom X
> *bindings*: Burton Malavita EST
> *boots*: i can't suggest anything because it all depends on what fit you like the best


if you don't have cash to burn 
Rossignol One Magtek Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet

Rome Targa Snowboard Bindings  ·  Snowboard Bindings  ·  SHORELINE of TAHOE

lots of other options out there as well. look up some reviews on all mountain or freeride boards depending on where you ride. you have to try boots on.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

That's pretty much my riding style. I just got a t. rice pro hp. Alil pricey but I got good money for my 4 yr old custom. Im going to ride it with my super stiff Burton c60s , best freeride bindings I have ever owned. U can find them all over eBay. And my boots are a stiff dc judge t. Rice pro model. All around stiff settup


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Spyrothedragon9 said:


> You don't think the Malavita is to soft?
> I'm seriously considering the Burton Ion Boot.


I have the ion boot, it would be good match for custom X, and my riding preferences are very similar to yours. 

My bindings are C60's, I was going to switch to diodes but am not sure. Suggest custom x plus ions plus used c60's would be very stiff, responsive combo.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Justin said:


> if you don't have cash to burn
> Rossignol One Magtek Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet
> 
> Rome Targa Snowboard Bindings *·* Snowboard Bindings *·* SHORELINE of TAHOE
> ...


Or perhaps this one, Rossi Jibsaw.
Rossignol Jibsaw Magtek Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet

I got to demo this board & it was awesome, this will handle anything & everything you can possibly throw @ it. Guaranteed. 

I had a 2011 Burton Hero, that I thought was really good. It's a high end board.
After demo-ing the Rossi Jibsaw, the Burton sucked. 
It was almost brand new, so I sold it as fast as I could before I could wreck it.

This is my 25th season snowboarding, I've owned more than 100 boards, this board is a good one.
I have yet to see one on Craigslist ever, the people who have bought them aren't sellin' em.

TT


----------

